
Microsoft's browsers return to losing habits, fall to 25% share - chandanrai
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3164424/internet/microsofts-browsers-return-to-losing-habits-fall-to-25-share.html
======
flukus
Google and chrome are the biggest threat we have to the open internet at the
moment.

~~~
corv
Agreed. I don't understand why there are still memes against Internet Explorer
floating around. Edge is not the problem.

~~~
jazoom
As a web developer I'd rather develop for Chrome than IE/Edge. It's pretty
much just that simple.

~~~
svl
That is exactly the attitude web developers had toward the IE/Netscape
situation around the year 2000.

I think that as web developers we have the responsibility to consider the
health of the entire ecosystem, as well as long term consequences. If not us,
then who?

~~~
thirdsun
I understand your point and I actually make sure that my websites target IE10
and up, but it usually happens after I'm done in Chrome.

Have you worked with Edge/IE? The pain starts with, as a Mac user, having to
boot up a VM and ends with the, in my opinion, horrible development tools
compared to Chrome or even Firefox. In this state Edge will never be more than
an afterthought.

~~~
ominous
"as a Mac user, having to boot up a VM"

So are you a developer, or a Mac user? Do you develop for Mac users, or users?

~~~
thirdsun
For users. Yet I happen to be a developer on a Mac like many others. As
mentioned before I'll make sure that it works in IE/Edge, but having to jump
through hoops to do so will never make me treat the process as more than a
checklist item close to finishing the project. Of course I don't expect
Windows developers to see it any other way with Safari.

This is a non-issue for cross-platform browsers.

------
kyriakos
won't be really hard to improve the market share: \- make edge cross platform.
\- make the extensions system on par with chromes and as easy to launch an
extension \- fix its UI lag on Windows 10 \- maybe open source it

~~~
brianwawok
I don't think adding OSX or Linux users will fix the problem. Nor will open or
closed source.

~~~
kyriakos
having a consistent browser experience over multiple platforms is an added
feature for many users. e.g. I install chrome in all platforms I use.

~~~
brianwawok
My point is OSX + Linux is like 5% of the desktop OS. No matter how awesome
Edge team made it, 1-2% more users will do VERY VERY little compared to the
50% of users they have lost on desktop machines in the past 5 years. They
would be absolutely insane to even spend 1 money on adding new OSX users when
Windows users (who get their app for FREE and with NO WORK) are leaving left
and right. Gotta fix the bleeding before you worry about the lipstick.

~~~
kyriakos
You're forgetting Mobile. Using Chrome on android and Windows gives you the
benefit of shared accounts, shared passwords, bookmarks and history.

------
gushie
I tried using Edge, but just get a "This app can't open" message. I'm sure I
could fix it if I wanted to but it's easier to just run Chrome.

------
astannard
I just dont like the browser, the things I dont like are:

\- the search / address box are not obviously that until you click on it

\- the window bar area to click on and drag the window around is small and not
obvious

Not major things but it makes it less intuitive to use than chrome in my
opinion.

------
gcp
Does this mean we'll get even more notifications on Windows 10?

------
eruditely
Its right about time for a disrupt effort, Chrome is outrageously slow.

~~~
xbmcuser
Slow how to me it still loads any website the fastest. The biggest complain
about chrome is that it is bloated specially if you use more than few tabs.
But I don't see google working on fixing or improving that much simply because
using more than a few tabs is an edge case which probably less than 1% of the
users use.

~~~
yladiz
> using more than a few tabs is an edge case which probably less than 1% of
> the users use

Using basic functionality of a browser (opening multiple tabs at a time) is an
edge case? Every person I know that uses Chrome has at least 5-10 tabs open at
a time. I wouldn't call it an edge case, but I would guess that the minority
uses less than 3-4 tabs at a time.

